# Funny caption needed !



## Moreliaman (Jul 4, 2006)

Exactly what it say's......ive come up with a few of my own but i thought i'd ask and see if someone can come up with a better one :wink: 

(any swearing ones can be PMed, you know how touchy the Mods are on here :roll: :wink: :lol: )


----------



## Greebo (Jul 4, 2006)

Man arrested for trying to retrieve a dropped donut.


----------



## peterescue (Jul 4, 2006)

Nigel had always had issues about the size of his croc.
His penchant for playing with it in public eventually got him into trouble.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 4, 2006)

Crocodile breeding program goes horribly wrong...Crocodile to appear on Jerry Springer.


----------



## jonno (Jul 4, 2006)

Do you want one for the man or the croc/alligator?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*



jonno said:


> Do you want one for the man or the croc/alligator?



I don't get that one....


----------



## Hickson (Jul 4, 2006)

"Deviate caught humping poor defenseless croc"



Hix


----------



## Greebo (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

Controversial penis implant a success!


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

Just to stir the pot lol
"APS reptile keeper re-enacts the big brother scanadal"


----------



## FAY (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

HHHHEEELLLLPPPPP your squashing me!!!!!!!!


----------



## hairyman (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

hay chill out guys i promise ill respect her in the morning


----------



## Greebo (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

Photo from Moreliaman's African holiday.


----------



## raptor (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

And the kids wanted a pony!!


----------



## foxysnake (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

Ha ha, you guys crack me up! Great 'captions'!! :lol:


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

Rule No. 53 'Horribly overweight people must NOT use crocodiles as ponies'


----------



## Greebo (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

Brokeback Mounting


----------



## Greebo (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

Where are they now...this week Drew Carey.


----------



## Gregory (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

It started out as a small mole growing on the Croc's back.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

this is not how you turkey slap a croc


----------



## mertle (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

"Get off me! I didn't steal your lunch!"


----------



## Bonustokin (Jul 4, 2006)

Was bored, came up with this.....


----------



## Bonustokin (Jul 4, 2006)

"Does that guy over there have a cheeseburger"?


----------



## Magpie (Jul 4, 2006)

"You want me to stick my tongue WHERE????????"


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

Steve Irwin revealed to be what we all thought! A Knob!


----------



## Mr_Matt (Jul 4, 2006)

"Man claims he was probing croc to determine sex: it was a male"


----------



## Vat69 (Jul 4, 2006)

Kyle Gass from hard rockin' band 'Tenacious D' proving that when you're a rock god fluffy animal love no longer cuts it.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 4, 2006)

LOL Erin...he does look a bit like Kyle.


----------



## Davo66 (Jul 4, 2006)

"Hello sir, When I have finished this massage do you still want a back, sack and croc wax"?

Davo


----------



## cwarren72 (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

"Hang on a minute??? I don't remember eating that?"


----------



## cwarren72 (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

Police found the man who had just robbed the canteen making a very slow escape on the back of a croc.


----------



## cwarren72 (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

" Pony ride??, Man where are my glasses?"


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

Crocodile pleads to keepers for reduced-fat diet.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

Mr Bullwinkle can no longer pull a hare out of his hat due to baldness,
so now he will attempt to pull a foot long croc out of his pants :lol:


----------



## cam (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

hahaha


----------



## marty (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

GET OFF ME YA FAT PR!*K !!!!!!


----------



## Hickson (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

When we run out of captions for the croc photo, maybe we could come up with some for Greebos new avatar. Vincent van Gogh's cat.



Hix


----------



## shnimpon (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

Extreme pony ride $4

Croc swallow's big fat man's to0pay

Caution over weight bald man

Steve irwin's dad


----------



## pugsly (Jul 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

When cross breeding goes too far..

Crazed morph man found impregnating female croc..


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

Please do not feed the fat guy.


----------



## PremierPythons (Jul 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

He was warned they're be consequences if he swallowed too many Viagra

Video Still From Elton John's Modern Take On An Old Favourite: "Crocodile C**k"....

"Even as a croc, I would still appreciate SOME foreplay"

Tony Grieg really let himself go after retiring from cricket commentary &amp; has found himself in more hazardous lines of work

The croc had to be restrained after being told he had been bought Celine Dion's latest album for his birthday

Just when we thought professional wrestling couldn't get any weirder...

Man meets federal senator, Browyn Bishop


----------



## Hickson (Jul 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

"I've got her Ash - come and turkey slap this one!"



Hix


----------



## JEZ (Jul 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

HEY MA, I BAGGED A GATOR.....WE GONNA EAT TONIGHT MA!!! I DID GOOD MA!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

???? "Is that Steve Irwin before he became the biggest loser".!????



bugger you marty, thats what i was gonna put, "get off me you fat prick".


----------



## instarnett (Jul 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

SUBWAY INTRODUCES THE CATCH YOUR OWN FILLING DEAL!

"On wholemeal with mayo please"


----------



## soulweaver (Jul 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

"in this next slide you will see a slightly over-weight croc"

all efforts are being made, Jenny Craig is being flown in :lol:


----------



## major (Jul 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

For the woman who likes it rough, tell your man to use our new ribbed condom, 
comes in 3 animal styles
Sheep- for the kiwi lover
Horse- for the lover of the extra length, and
Croc- for the wild ones
Come one come all... :wink:


----------



## tan (Jul 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

Oh crap, there goes my back!


----------



## JasonL (Jul 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

""GIDDY-UP!!""


----------



## jessop (Jul 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

"Kyle pays tribute to the greatest croc in the world" 
he does look like kyle lol


----------



## jessop (Jul 5, 2006)

*.*

here is kyle...


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 9, 2006)

*RE: .*

Man the likeness is uncanny. 

Entry to reptile park $20
Rides $10
Stupid T Shirt $5
The new 'Catch Your Own' Menu at Mcdonalds.....PRICELESS!


----------



## cris (Jul 10, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

padded croc pinning tool
Hybrids are bad
Reptile vs pachyderm
Man fights for feeder chook
mmm lunch
fire up the barbie


----------



## alby (Jul 10, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

the lastest caption from charlie and the chocolate factory 2 and there stars ompalompa and alice the gator


----------



## congo_python (Jul 10, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

Crocidile rock


----------



## congo_python (Jul 10, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

MAN that crocs got a big chip on his shoulder !!


----------



## ex1dic (Jul 10, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Funny caption needed !*

who's the top of this food chain?


----------



## kojakshouse (Jul 10, 2006)

"Um i'm sure this is how Steve Irvin did it "


----------



## alby (Jul 10, 2006)

you think u have a tough life :?: 
try squizing a aligator out your a.s.s :mrgreen:


----------



## Crocboy (Jul 10, 2006)

Ha?


----------

